# A challenger appears



## Moxie (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello Hello Hello...
My name is Moxie von Monster. 
I hail from the great southern land of Texas and have been lurking around these forums for a bit. I thought it was high time to break from my shadowed protection and introduce myself. 
I'm a 20 years young novice prop maker, but aspire to be a professional SFX artist. My niche? Monsters of course. Come foul beasts and scary creatures, you have a home with me 

My love of zombies, werewolves and whatever else paces the dark has pushed me to really start bringing my creatures to a reality, and I would love to share my journey with the rest of ya~

The real world is kind of scary, but remember...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Moxie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you ....... for lunch that is.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome out of the shadows Moxie. Now git to postin....


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Moxie

Is that a woodbaby from Midsummer Knight's Dream I see on your shoulder?


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome by cracky!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Granny Lou


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

_A wild Moxie appears!

Moxie uses Bare Fang Attack!

It was super effective!_


----------



## Moxie (Mar 22, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome to the forum, Moxie
> 
> Is that a woodbaby from Midsummer Knight's Dream I see on your shoulder?


It is indeed! His name is Trama! I originally wasn't going to get him, but I found out his head can turn completely upside down. It looks really gross


----------



## Moxie (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey yall! Good to see you on board. What part of Texas do you hail from? We have a grat group of haunters in the Dallas area that get together and we'd love to have you, for dinner. Just kidding, we love if you could make it to a M&T. Check out the forum. There are a lot of great people and ideas here.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Moxie, Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Moxie (Mar 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Hey yall! Good to see you on board. What part of Texas do you hail from? We have a grat group of haunters in the Dallas area that get together and we'd love to have you, for dinner. Just kidding, we love if you could make it to a M&T. Check out the forum. There are a lot of great people and ideas here.


I actually live in the DFW area  I'll be browsing the forum for more information on the M&T and would love to hang out with like minded people


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome Moxie. I'm in Seagoville. Would love to meet you at the next make and take.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Moxie!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Moxie! We'd love to see pictures of your creations.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey there, welcome!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Greetings, Mz. Moxie! Enjoy!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Moxie! 
You are a perfect addition to the talented people here. Good luck in your FX career!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Moxie. We can always use another Texan.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Moxi. Welcome to the forum. Now get those photos of your projects posted.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome kindred spirit


----------

